# Symbol next to time



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Maria, welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new Cruze. Can you take a picture of this and post it? I'm sure someone here will know what it is when they see it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi maria dia and welcome to Cruze Talk! Congrats on getting a new Cruze! :welcome:

What you are describing sounds like the cruise control light. If you have a 2012 this symbol is on page 5-23 of the manual and if you have a 2013 its on page 5-21. If you look in your manual and that's not they symbol you are describing then as obermd said a picture would be great. 

Just to introduce myself I'm the Chevrolet Customer Care Representative in the forum. Please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you ever have any questions (warranty, dealer locations, updates, features, etc.).

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Is the Cruze symbol not on the gauge? Mine is that one she's asking about is beside the time I'm assuming on the screen at top centre of dash


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Cruze Club!

What type of Cruze did you get?

What you seem to be referring to is the Frost button that activates the Air Conditioner when the light is on. 
When the Light is off, it becomes only a fan blowing air.


----------



## maria dia (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi-- will take a picture-- yes it is the top line of the driver info display-- right next to the time numbers 

where you would expect to see am/pm and yes it looks like a frost symbol < 12.52* >the symbol

is actually as big as the numbers-- we did turn the a/c off momentarily

but it stayed on-- i will get a picture to post -- thanks to all--this is good detective work !

Maria


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

What year and trim is your Cruze?
Different years have different features.

For Example, a 2011 and 2012 only have 4 settings on the A/C, The maximum instant MPG displayed is 50.
A 2013 has 6 settings on the A/C , and the maximum MPG that can be displayed is 99.

An LTZ will have automatic climate Controls. 

That's why asked what type of Cruze do you have in my previous post


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am so curious lol


----------



## maria dia (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi eco dave --

it is just a 2013 ls-

maria


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

perhaps it is just a gear icon indicating that the time and date need to be set.
Hit the clock button and add the appropriate setting, am or pm, whatever the case may be when you get around to it.



Sent from my brain using Telepathy


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> What year and trim is your Cruze?
> Different years have different features.
> 
> For Example, a 2011 and 2012 only have 4 settings on the A/C, The maximum instant MPG displayed is 50.
> ...


I have a 2012 and I see the 99mpg it doesn't stop at 50


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I have a 2012 and I see the 99mpg it doesn't stop at 50


interesting.... when was your Cruze Manufactured? (inside Driver door on the edge)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> interesting.... when was your Cruze Manufactured? (inside Driver door on the edge)


Non-Eco models don't have the game display. They will show 99 MPG on the instant readout.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Come to think of it, I have this symbol on mine as well...
It displays on the myLink system, next to the time.
I don't believe it has anything to do with climate control...
A quick check online from google images yeilded no results for the symbol.
It looks just like she described... a sun symbol with a circle or dot in the middle.
I'm uncertain if it was always there also...
Recently I tried to "select" it via the touch screen and it did nothing.

Curious...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Non-Eco models don't have the game display. They will show 99 MPG on the instant readout.


I already knew about Eco's being the only trim with the "Highest MPG Score" screen on the DIC.
XR's 2012 Eco Cruze capped 50 mpg on all instant MPG displays. I assumed it was the same for All 2012 Cruzes regardless of Trim.
Perhaps a late model 2012 had an update...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I already knew about Eco's being the only trim with the "Highest MPG Score" screen on the DIC.
> XR's 2012 Eco Cruze capped 50 mpg on all instant MPG displays. I assumed it was the same for All 2012 Cruzes regardless of Trim.
> Perhaps a late model 2012 had an update...


My early-model 2012 LT (2011 build date) shows 99 on the instant readout (and always has, before the inst. cluster reprogram).


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

If I was Andrei, I would be pissed about that, and would go to the dealer to get it updated...


Anyway, after extensive google searches, the only icon in a mylink system that comes close to what Maria and Ferguson are describing is as I mentioned earlier, a Gear. 
It's probably Mylinks way of notifying you that you need to fix your settings...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> If I was Andrei, I would be pissed about that, and would go to the dealer to get it updated...
> 
> 
> Anyway, after extensive google searches, the only icon in a mylink system that comes close to what Maria and Ferguson are describing is as I mentioned earlier, a Gear.
> It's probably Mylinks way of notifying you that you need to fix your settings...


Her 2013 Cruze is an LS. I don't think MyLink is an option on an LS Cruze.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Her 2013 Cruze is an LS. I don't think MyLink is an option on an LS Cruze.





tmlferguson said:


> Come to think of it, *I have this symbol on mine as well...
> It displays on the myLink system, next to the time.*
> I don't believe it has anything to do with climate control...
> A quick check online from google images yeilded no results for the symbol.
> ...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I just look at my 2013 Cruze booklet MyLink not an option for LS trim.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I have a 2012 and I see the 99mpg it doesn't stop at 50


The 2012's "game display", which is only on the ECO trims, stops at 50 MPG. Trips 1 and 2 go to 99 MPG.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Found pics of an LS with the symbol, now we need a pic from Ferguson's MyLink


















Upon close inspection of the pic on the right (full sized image in new tab) It look's like a CD (Compact Disc) icon.
Probably just means there is a CD in the head unit.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That symbol means you have a CD in your stereo....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> That symbol means you have a CD in your stereo....


I was thinking this the whole time, but didn't think it was quite that simple...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since I've never had a CD in my stereo I never would have figured this one out. I'll have to try this evening.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Hahahahaha noob it clearly looks like a cd I've got it in my car right now but never clued in it was that. Rofl I thought it was more technical then that


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm happy to report that it is indeed the CD indicator. I'm also happy to report that the first time I've used my CD in over a year and it works.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm happy to report that it is indeed the CD indicator. I'm also happy to report that the first time I've used my CD in over a year and it works.


They play MP3 CDs too. A bit late for that (that was soooo 2005), but it does!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> They play MP3 CDs too. A bit late for that (that was soooo 2005), but it does!


I've got 27GB of music on my Android phone and stream over Bluetooth to the car. Thus the never using my CD player.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

hmm... CD eh?
Could be...
I totally forgot to take a pic last night.
I'll shoot one after work and upload it for confirmation.

FYI, the display in the above picture is not what I'm referring to.
I've never had a CD in my stereo.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

tmlferguson said:


> hmm... CD eh?
> Could be...
> I totally forgot to take a pic last night.
> I'll shoot one after work and upload it for confirmation.
> ...


But if you're talking about something on your MyLink, that's entirely different than what the OP is talking about since they clearly do not have one as they have an LS which can not get the MyLink.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that was a little odd as well...
But the description is identical.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Another country could have MyLink with the 1.8 

...?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Another country could have MyLink with the 1.8
> 
> ...?


Very true. The 1.8 is the engine in the UK LTZ with the 1.6 (non-turbo) being the entry level engine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since we are in the cd, was there an in dash changer or is that blank button on the left of the cd drive(under power/vol button) on all radios? One side has eject and other side is just a blank. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Non-Eco models don't have the game display. They will show 99 MPG on the instant readout.


my 2011 Eco shows 99mpg on the Instant


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> my 2011 Eco shows 99mpg on the Instant


Yeah, I was fairly certain that they all did that.


----------



## maria dia (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi guys--

thank you all !!

I started this thread about the gear symbol next to the time and 

it did turn out to be a "cd" symbol-- it goes on when a cd is in the player--

and it immediately goes off when the cd is removed--

thank you again--
maria


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

And apparently I'm craZy as I can't seem to find the symbol anymore... maybe I dreamt it...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Siii via AutoGuide App


----------

